# transmission control module



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Both part numbers are for the 1.4L and 1.8L 2011-2012 Cruzes. You'd really have to take a look at your own model and see if the part number is still on there and is readable to find a proper match.

Unfortunately, most parts sites are intended for US GM vehicles and aren't really compatible with vehicles from other regions. You MIGHT get lucky from time to time to find a match... but I don't think that'll be the case here.


----------



## OMFS.AHMED (Jun 23, 2018)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Both part numbers are for the 1.4L and 1.8L 2011-2012 Cruzes. You'd really have to take a look at your own model and see if the part number is still on there and is readable to find a proper match.
> 
> Unfortunately, most parts sites are intended for US GM vehicles and aren't really compatible with vehicles from other regions. You MIGHT get lucky from time to time to find a match... but I don't think that'll be the case here.


is there any deference between us and Korean vehicles ?
all i konw that its the same car the only thing that different is the country of assembly
i think all parts that fits 1.8l fits 1.6l


----------

